# EVER SEEN THIS!



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

its like a thin flappy layer of skin growing around the gill and only part of it is covering a fin


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no but did it have a bite on the gill and its grown back too much.
donh is probably the man for this one
dixon


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> no but did it have a bite on the gill and its grown back too much.
> donh is probably the man for this one
> dixon


 thats exactly what i was thinking and i remember it being bitten and thinking it was gill curl.


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

thats odd looking


----------



## the swarm (Dec 5, 2003)

mine have had that but it seems to last for like 2 days then goes away by it self


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

bastards!


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Ive seen something like this on my old Arrowana,it would grow out and kinda curl up when my water perimeters werent quite right,could be something else though.


----------

